
Show HN: Explore EBNF Grammars Interactively - alexkehayias
http://www.grammarling.com
======
alexkehayias
Author here, this was a quick hack using ClojureScript and react to help
myself play around with EBNF grammars by rendering them with HTML/CSS. All
credit goes to the wonderful Instaparse library written by Mark Engelberg. Yes
I'm aware the example grammar isn't perfect, but that was the point of making
this :-)

